# Electrical sub-panel & blue board



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sure if their both willing to work with you, why not.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It should have been set slightly less then 1/2 beyond the studs when it was installed.
Really poor cutting job around that meter in that sheetrock. 
If you want a smooth wall when it's done why does it need to be plastered?


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I got rid of the guy who did the original blue board installation.

The new guy has not started work but he said he could fix the gap in the blue board above the panel box with plaster. Is this true?



joecaption said:


> It should have been set slightly less then 1/2 beyond the studs when it was installed.
> Really poor cutting job around that meter in that sheetrock.
> If you want a smooth wall when it's done why does it need to be plastered?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

stripedbass said:


> I got rid of the guy who did the original blue board installation.
> 
> The new guy has not started work but he said he could fix the gap in the blue board above the panel box with plaster. Is this true?


That basically means that the new guy will remove all screws holding that section of Blue Board in place, so that the Electrician can place the Sub-Panel in the proper spot.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I appreciate your feedback. I guess what I'm really trying to figure out is whether the gap above the sub-panel can be corrected with just plaster.

I have no experience with plaster and just want to make sure that the repair is done correctly.

I already got burned once on this project.



gregzoll said:


> That basically means that the new guy will remove all screws holding that section of Blue Board in place, so that the Electrician can place the Sub-Panel in the proper spot.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

What he might do is position it properly then put a trim piece around it.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback.

After running around all day and asking everyone and their brother, I think you are right. The panel box is supposed to stick out of the wall about 1/2". It's not supposed to be flush.

There are holes in the panel box's corners. I think they are for mounting the cover. The panel box came with screws. But since there were no nuts included I got confused. Can one simply run a screw through a metal hole even though there's nothing behind the hole? 



joecaption said:


> It should have been set slightly less then 1/2 beyond the studs when it was installed.
> Really poor cutting job around that meter in that sheetrock.
> If you want a smooth wall when it's done why does it need to be plastered?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No, the panel needed to sit flush with the finished drywall, not out beyond it.
Nuts are never used when installing the cover.
Once again why are you plastering over drywall? Do you really mean a drywall finisher?


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

In all honesty, I don't know how to answer you. All I know is that he's a plasterer. For example my carpenter expanded my bedroom closet with two by fours. Blue board was then installed and then it was plastered.

Look at the photo below.





joecaption said:


> No, the panel needed to sit flush with the finished drywall, not out beyond it.
> Nuts are never used when installing the cover.
> Once again why are you plastering over drywall? Do you really mean a drywall finisher?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If the electrician is going to adjust the panel it doesn't look too difficult to adjust it up slightly. The panel is still behind the blue board at the bottom, so there won't be gap there if moved up. Then the gap won't be an issue.
Even if there is a slight gap the cover is larger than the panel so it will be covered.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

joecaption,

My electrician stopped by today and moved the sub-panel a little forward so that it's now flush with the blue board. Coincidentally, by doing this, the gap that existed between the top of the panel and the blue board is now smaller. Should I now simply let the plasterer use plaster to close the gap? See photo below. 

I guess after the plastering is done the electrician can simply screw the panel door frame to the holes in the corner of the panel. 





joecaption said:


> No, the panel needed to sit flush with the finished drywall, not out beyond it.
> Nuts are never used when installing the cover.
> Once again why are you plastering over drywall? Do you really mean a drywall finisher?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

In the US drywall hangers hang drywall, drywall finishers tape and finish all the seams and cover the screw holes.
Plasterers do nothing but plaster as a rule.
Totally different trades.
Want a smooth finish, then there's no need for plaster.
Since you did not add your location to your profile as you should have it may be where you are uses different terms.
What you have there now will work, the cover plate will cover that up.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

stripedbass said:


> joecaption,
> 
> My electrician stopped by today and moved the sub-panel a little forward so that it's now flush with the blue board. Coincidentally, by doing this, the gap that existed between the top of the panel and the blue board is now smaller. Should I now simply let the plasterer use plaster to close the gap? See photo below.
> 
> I guess after the plastering is done the electrician can simply screw the panel door frame to the holes in the corner of the panel.


The gap can be filled with plaster without issue, plus you have the panel cover going over it.

Are you in New England?


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I'm in the Greater Boston area.



djlandkpl said:


> The gap can be filled with plaster without issue, plus you have the panel cover going over it.
> 
> Are you in New England?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

stripedbass said:


> I'm in the Greater Boston area.



I am too. Blue board and skim coat plaster is the norm versus standard drywall. A plasterer can do wonders with it. 

If that panel is live, you should put the cover on and only remove it when needed during construction. The exposed buss bar in the middle could kill someone if it is touched.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

The panel is not live. We've only had the first (rough) inspection.



djlandkpl said:


> I am too. Blue board and skim coat plaster is the norm versus standard drywall. A plasterer can do wonders with it.
> 
> If that panel is live, you should put the cover on and only remove it when needed during construction. The exposed buss bar in the middle could kill someone if it is touched.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Below is how the wall (around the sub-panel) now looks after the new plaster guy I hired completed his job on Friday.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Once again why are you plastering over drywall? Do you really mean a drywall finisher?


 Joe it's not drywall. Its plaster on blueboard. SOP for plaster nowadays.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

The plasterer can easily cover up whatever the box trim doesn't cover....but it should cover that gap.

As to "plasterers" and "drywall guys", perhaps MA is not "in the US" but if you are in the boston area building a new house it is common to use one bye three firring on all of the ceilings and then call a plaster guy. And he will have his own crew who will come in and 1) hang the blueboard and 2) install the grounds for inside and outside corners, etc. and 3) put the 1/8" skim coat over all. If the plasterer is good, it will be a BEAUTIFUL finish.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm always grateful for the feedback I get here. Just want to let you know how the work came out. I'm attaching photos.


----------

